# Αφήστε τα μίση και πιάστε τα –μισι



## nickel (Jun 9, 2008)

Γράφει κάποιος στις επιστολές του κυριακάτικου Διόδωρου στο Βήμα:

Αγκαπητό Diodorus, άκουσα το κύριος υπουργός σας (α)Παιδείας να λέει για «τα τρεισήμισι ΤΕΙ» και πολύ χάρηκα. Άμα το κύριος υπουργός σας πει και «για τους τριάμισι πρυτάνεις», δηλαδή άμα σας μάθει τα σωστά Ελλήνικος όπως τα μιλάμε εμείς τα αλλεπουδά, σε λίγο όλοι θα είμαστε εξίσου αγγράμματος και αυτό θα είναι μεγάλος επιτυχία, αφού θα υπάρχει πλήρης ισότητα.

Εγώ δεν άκουσα τον υπουργό, ίσως όμως να πρόκειται για αυτές τις δηλώσεις του: «Στα 13,5 ΤΕΙ από τα 14 της χώρας έχουμε εκλεγμένες διοικήσεις…»

Δεν ξέρω αν ο υπουργός είπε *_δεκατρεισήμισι ΤΕΙ_ αντί για _δεκατριάμισι ΤΕΙ_, αλλά καλό είναι να επαναλάβουμε τους κανόνες τι πρέπει να λέμε ώστε να μη μας σχολιάζουν οι επιστολογράφοι του Διόδωρου:

ο ενάμισης μήνας, του ενάμιση μισθού, τον ενάμιση χρόνο [κλίνεται]
η μιάμιση μέρα, της μιάμισης ώρας, τη μιάμιση σελίδα [κλίνεται]
το ενάμισι κιλό, του ενάμισι λίτρου, το ενάμισι μέτρο [δεν κλίνεται]
Θα φτάσω στη μιάμιση (ή: στη μία και μισή).​
Καλό είναι να προσθέσουμε και τη μεταφραστική σημείωση ότι στα αγγλικά βάζουμε ήδη πληθυντικό ουσιαστικό (1½ > 1): one and a half kilos, in one and a half hours.

Το _ενάμισης_ προέρχεται από το αρχαίο _ήμισυς_ αλλά γράφεται με _–ης_ από τα χρόνια του μεσαίωνα και έτσι το θέλει η νεοελληνική. Διαδεδομένα είναι επίσης τα _ενάμισος, ενάμισο, ενάμισου_, αλλά θεωρούνται λαϊκότροπα.


Στα υπόλοιπα αριθμητικά προσθέτουμε (ή)μισι (π.χ. δυόμισι, τρεισήμισι), που δεν κλίνεται. Προσέχουμε όμως στο _τρεις_ / _τρία_ και στο _τέσσερις_ / _τέσσερα_ (και στα παράγωγά τους) να βάζουμε _τρια~_ και _τεσσερα~_ όταν ακολουθεί ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό, π.χ. τρεισήμισι χιλιάδες γυναίκες, τριάμισι εκατομμύρια γυναίκες.

Έτσι:
τρεισήμισι μήνες, τρεισήμισι σελίδες, τριάμισι ευρώ
τεσσερισήμισι αιώνες, τεσσερισήμισι νύχτες, τεσσεράμισι κιλά
Έλα στις τεσσερισήμισι (ή: στις τέσσερις και μισή) ΟΧΙ *_στις τεσσεράμισι_. Ευτυχώς δεν λέει κανείς «Έλα *στις τριάμισι».

πεντέμισι
εξίμισι (έξι + μισι, ΟΧΙ *εξήμισι)
επτάμισι, εφτάμισι
οκτώμισι, οχτώμισι
εννιάμισι
δεκάμισι
εντεκάμισι
δωδεκάμισι
δεκατρεισήμισι μήνες, δεκατρεισήμισι εβδομάδες, δεκατριάμισι χρόνια
δεκατεσσερισήμισι αιώνες, δεκατεσσερισήμισι χιλιάδες, δεκατεσσεράμισι εκατομμύρια
εικοσιτρεισήμισι μήνες, εικοσιτρεισήμισι ώρες, εικοσιτριάμισι κιλά κ.ο.κ.​
Σε περιπτώσεις μεγάλων αριθμών, όταν για κάποιο λόγο πρέπει να γράψουμε ή να διαβάσουμε το ½, μπορούμε πάντα να καταφύγουμε στο «μισός»:
είκοσι και μισός / μισή / μισό
χίλιοι και μισός, χίλιες και μισή, χίλια και μισό​
Ερώτηση: Τι προτιμάτε;
χίλιες μέρες και μισή (κατά το «ένας βλάκας και μισός»)
ή
χίλιες και μισή μέρες (κατά το «χίλιες και μία νύχτες»);


Τουλάχιστον να τα γράφουμε σωστά, γιατί στον προφορικό λόγο πρέπει να μας συγχωρούνται πολλά λάθη. Αν πάλι δεν ξέρετε ούτε να το γράψετε σωστά, υπάρχει και το κόλπο του γνωστού ανέκδοτου που έχω αναφέρει και παλιότερα:

A zookeeper wanted to get some extra animals for his zoo, so he decided to compose a letter, the only problem, was that he didn't know the plural of ‘Mongoose’.
He started the letter: “To whom it may concern, I need two Mongeese.”
No, that won't work, he tried again: “To whom it may concern, I need two Mongooses.” Is that right?
Finally, he got an idea: “To whom it may concern, I need a Mongoose, and while you're at it, send me another one.”

Οπότε κι εσείς μπορείτε να καταφεύγετε στο «μισό»:
Στα δεκατρία ΤΕΙ και σε μισό ακόμα… :)


Για περισσότερο διάβασμα:
http://sfr.ee.teiath.gr/htmSELIDES/Technology/Orogramma/Or078.pdf (σελ. 3-4)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα!



nickel said:


> Ερώτηση: Τι προτιμάτε;
> χίλιες μέρες και μισή (κατά το «ένας βλάκας και μισός»)
> ή
> χίλιες και μισή μέρες (κατά το «χίλιες και μία νύχτες»);



Εγώ προτιμώ «χίλιες και μισή μέρες» (τριαντα τρία και μισό σπίτια, είκοσι πέντε και μισό τάπερ κ.τ.λ.) Επίσης, πολύ χαίρομαι που άνοιξες αυτό το νήμα, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με βάζει πολύ συχνά σε σκέψεις - και άλλους, φαντάζομαι.



nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς δεν λέει κανείς «Έλα *στις τριάμισι».



Αυτό το λέει η θεία μου (και πολλοί άλλοι) με μεγάλη επιτυχία εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το λέει η θεία μου (και πολλοί άλλοι) με μεγάλη επιτυχία εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια



Κι εμένα το έλεγε η γιαγιά μου. Αλλά όταν λες πως το λέει με μεγάλη επιτυχία, εννοείς ότι πράγματι οι προσκαλούμενοι έρχονται;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Χε, χε, ναι :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Ουπς. Στη λίστα του Γιαχού Glos Inform (όπου συχνά αλιεύω κάποια από τα θέματα που σέρνω μέχρι εδώ) ο Γιάννης Χάρης επισήμανε σε σχέση με το ειρωνικό σχόλιο του επιστολογράφου του Διόδωρου: «άστοχη η ειρωνεία: ο υπουργός μας έχει διαβάσει καλά το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, που δίνει μαζί: "τρεισήμισι ημέρες / σελίδες / εκατομμύρια"».

Δεν το είχα δει και πραγματικά έτσι είναι στην έκδοσή μου. Αμέσως μετά το παραπάνω άστοχο παράδειγμα, ακολουθεί: «Επίσης *τριάμισι*». Δυστυχώς, το παράδειγμα επαναλαμβάνεται έτσι και στο Σχολικό (όπου ήδη έχει αναφερθεί το *τριάμισι* ως τύπος του ουδετέρου). Σε κανένα από τα λεξικά (ούτε στο Ορθογραφικό) δεν υπάρχει λήμμα για το *τεσσερισήμισι, τεσσεράμισι*.

Ωστόσο, θα αδικούσαμε το Κέντρο αν δεν προσθέταμε εδώ ότι στο πλαίσιο που βρίσκουμε στο λήμμα *ενάμισης* (αρκεί να κοιτάξουμε εκεί) η σχετική παρατήρηση καταλήγει:

Σύμφωνα με το ουδέτερο _ενάμισι_, γράφονται και «κλίνονται» (στην πραγματικότητα είναι άκλιτα) σε *–ήμισι* και *–μισι* οι τύποι του πληθυντικού (δεν έχουν ενικό) όλων των άλλων αριθμητικών: _δυόμισι_ μήνες, _δυόμισι_ μέρες, _δυόμισι_ κιλά, _τρεισήμισι_ αιώνες, _τρεισήμισι_ ώρες, _τριάμισι_ κιλά, _τεσσερισήμισι_ αιώνες, _τεσσερισήμισι_ μέρες, _τεσσεράμισι_ χρόνια.

Το λήμμα *εξίμισι* (παρέα με τη σχετική ορθογραφική παρατήρηση) υπάρχει μόνο στο Ορθογραφικό, ενώ το Αντίστροφο (άλλο ένα «ουπς») περιέχει μόνο το *_εξήμισι_.


----------



## danae (Aug 14, 2008)

*κι άλλα νούμερα...*

Λοιπόν, εκτός από τα γνωστά _έλα στις τεσσεράμισι_ και _του χρωστάω τρισήμισι ευρώ_ --τα οποία δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν τα αποδέχεται ο Μπαμπινιώτης, εγώ δεν τα δέχομαι γιατί δεν έχουν λογική-- υπάρχει ακόμα ένα πρόβλημα. Άκουσα προχθές στις ειδήσεις, και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούω κάτι τέτοιο, για τους _διακόσιους τριάντα δύο χιλιάδες κυνηγούς_. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν άκουσα να μιλάνε για _διακόσιες εκατομμύρια γυναίκες_, αλλά, πού θα πάει, θα το ακούσουμε κι αυτό...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

Αυτό που λες, Danae, είναι μόνιμη κατάσταση στις ειδήσεις!
Πόσες φορές έχω ακούσει "τους εικοσιένα χιλιάδες στρατιώτες" και διάφορα άλλα κουλά...

Αφού οι εκφωνητές των ειδήσεων δεν είναι ικανοί να διαβάσουν σωστά έναν αριθμό, καλό θα είναι να τους δίνεται στο κείμενο ολογράφως και όχι αριθμητικώς, όπως προφανώς συμβαίνει. Θεωρούμε ως προϋπόθεση και αυτός που γράφει τις ειδήσεις να ξέρει να γράφει σωστά τους αριθμούς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

danae said:


> ...εκτός από τα γνωστά _έλα στις τεσσεράμισι_ και _του χρωστάω τρισήμισι ευρώ_ --τα οποία δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν τα αποδέχεται ο Μπαμπινιώτης, εγώ δεν τα δέχομαι γιατί δεν έχουν λογική--


Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε, για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση, ότι το ΛΝΕΓ δεν δέχεται το λανθασμένο _τρεισήμισι εκατομμύρια_, απλώς κάνει μια απρόσεκτη εγγραφή. Η σημείωση στο λήμμα _ενάμισης_ είναι σαφής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2011)

Έχω στο κείμενο που διορθώνω: _...ενάμιση και δυο χρονών παιδιά... (κάνουν αυτό κι εκείνο και το άλλο)_. Σας φαίνεται σωστό ή σας ενοχλεί αυτό το «ενάμιση»; Με μπλέκει ίσως η αλλαγή γένους του χρόνου στον πληθυντικό και σκέφτομαι το «ενάμισι»; Υπάρχει καν γενική πληθυντικού για το «ενάμισης»;

Ή να του αλλάξω τη σύνταξη, να ησυχάσω;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2011)

Στάσου. Γιατί _ενάμιση _και δύο χρονών και όχι _ενάμισι _και δύο χρονών. Επειδή ο χρόνος είναι αρσενικό; Νομίζω όμως ότι το "χρονών" παραπέμπει στο "ετών", δηλαδή ουδέτερο. Μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου. Ας μας πει κάποιος πιο φωτισμένος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Πω πω, καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν το «ενάμιση χρονών» είναι αγγλισμός (από το _one and a half years_, ενώ εμείς τον πληθυντικό τον αρχίζουμε στο 2 και κανονικά λέμε «ενάμιση χρόνου») ή η εφαρμογή του «χρονώ(ν)» σε όλους τους αριθμούς: θα βρεις κάποιους να λένε «ενός χρονών» (όχι τόσοι όσοι δείχνουν οι γκουγκλιές, που περιλαμβάνουν και τα «σαράντα ενός χρονών» στο μέτρημα). Αλλά δεν με πειράζει καθόλου.

Το «ενάμισι» με το «ετών». Ορίστε: _ενάμισι και δύο ετών_, _ενάμισι ή δύο ετών_. Και _ενάμιση ή δύο χρόνων_. Να μην μπούμε στα ορθογραφικά λάθη, όμως, πρωινιάτικα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2011)

Ως προς τον αγγλισμό, η μετάφραση πάντως είναι από τα γερμανικά... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ως προς τον αγγλισμό, η μετάφραση πάντως είναι από τα γερμανικά... :)


Εγώ εννοούσα τα 400 «ενάμιση χρονών» του διαδικτύου.


----------

